

Show HN: Shirts.io, API for Printing T-Shirts - alaskamiller
https://www.shirts.io

======
alaskamiller
Hi,

I'm a part of ooShirts, a rapidly growing t-shirt retailer than currently
prints 200,000 shirts per month.

Today, we're launching Shirts.io, an API that lets you print and ship t-shirts
to anywhere in the world. T-shirts are printed and shipped out of our world-
class production facilities in California, Indiana, and Pennsylvania.

Without a single dollar of capital investment, every Shirts.io user will have
access to massive printing capacity, world class printing equipment, and
distributed production centers. Whether you're a developer or t-shirt
entrepreneur, Shirts.io means you'll never again need to worry about t-shirt
fulfillment again.

Take a look here: <https://www.shirts.io/>

~~~
slajax
My first thought is that you blatantly copied Stripes layout for your
homepage. My second thought is maybe that works since the business could be
described as "Stripe for t-shirts". Oh well, at least it's not a bootstrap
site.

